
Show HN: CodeWyng – painless code review for Go, hover docs, jump-to-definition - chrismwendt
https://codewyng.io/
======
chrismwendt
I'm building CodeWyng, a Chrome extension for GitHub that brings IDE-like
features (hover documentation, jump-to-definition, and find-references) to
code on GitHub. It works for Go right now, with more language support on the
way.

It supports local variables, works on any commit/PR, and understands Go well
enough to disambiguate between different functions with the same name.

Looking for feedback and early adopters!

